# Tilly, My rankins dragon R - I - P



## paddy_C20 (Mar 29, 2008)

R - I - P Tilly.

i tried making all the right decision for you and i just didnt no what to do...

you were far to young and lovely to be taken away and in such a horrible way.

sadly my baby tilly rankins dragon died this morning at the VET after suffering so badly in many ways including respitory problems at the very end.
it was heart braking to see her like that...

everybody will miss you. including your mate ronnie... i will always love you.

paddy xxx

i cant insert any images from my computer., does anyone no how to so i can show how gorgeous she was. thanks


----------



## paddy_C20 (Mar 29, 2008)

there she is x x x


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

RIP Tilly,big hug for you hun


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

aw poor love-she was beautiful.xxxxxx Rip Tilly.xxx


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

R.I.P.lil Tilly.


----------



## paddy_C20 (Mar 29, 2008)

now little ron had to be put to sleep.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## paddy_C20 (Mar 29, 2008)

i still think about them every day... and think how terrible it was for both of them


----------

